# GrafikMods für NfS Carbon



## sunnyboy150182 (27. August 2011)

*GrafikMods für NfS Carbon*

Hallo,

Suche schon seit längerem nen GrafikMod für Need for Speed Carbon.
Gibt es da sowas wie ENB-Series oder ähnliches.....


----------



## brennmeister0815 (29. August 2011)

*AW: GrafikMods für NfS Carbon*

Soweit ist mir nichts bekannt, als "Alternative" schlage ich Need for Speed World - Introduction  vor.


----------

